# whatever happened to the whizzinator aka onterio smith



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

he was a pretty good running back for a year. Is he selling vacuums now?


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

He and Randy Moss are opening up a home for battered women.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)




----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

He's watching the Packers in the playoffs, just like the rest of the chokers he used to play with! Har Har


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

When i get upset about the pack having a chance to go to the super bowl i just sit back and remember randy moss fake mooning the green bay crowd in the wild card game......and i smile :lol: :lol:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

fishhook said:


> When i get upset about the pack having a chance to go to the super bowl i just sit back and remember randy moss fake mooning the green bay crowd in the wild card game......and i smile :lol: :lol:


Man do you vikings fans live in the past. Hang on to Moss, it's as close as that faded memory of that purple jersy will get to the superbowl.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

..... the pack still sucks and always will ......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Turner said:


> fishhook said:
> 
> 
> > When i get upset about the pack having a chance to go to the super bowl i just sit back and remember randy moss fake mooning the green bay crowd in the wild card game......and i smile :lol: :lol:
> ...


And Puker fans don't keep rubbing in that they have won Super Bowls and our Vikes haven't......if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black and living in the past Maybe Puker fans should stop living on past laurels ???????..... uke:


----------

